# guppies and baby cichlids



## MelissaDavis (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay so we have a 100 gallon freshwater tank with Cichlids in it, a 10 gallon tank with random small fish in it(guppies, tiger barbs, red eye tetras and white cloud mtn. minnows) and we also have another 10 gallon for babies.

We have about 15 baby african cichlids in our breeder tank.. I have 2 pregnant guppies that I would like to add to the baby tank. I know that guppies eat their babies but I want to know if they will eat the baby cichlids or if they will leave them alone.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the baby africans would love the company of baby guppies..they will taste so yummy...


----------



## Teale (Apr 9, 2008)

yes they will eat the babies!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

fish food!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

MelissaDavis said:


> I know that guppies eat their babies but I want to know if they will eat the baby cichlids or if they will leave them alone.


MD: Any fish that will fit in a 2nd fish's mouth is food for the 2nd fish.




lohachata said:


> the baby africans would love the company of baby guppies..they will taste so yummy...


MD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: But true.

Adding additional information lo's comment:

My main tank is a 110G community with several large Angels;

I am attempting to breed a strain of Guppy's for my enjoyment;

My main tank now has many adult cull Guppy's in it; and

I also have floating plants in my main tank.

Obviously the baby Guppy's which are produced by the adult Guppy's in the main tank are "yum yum groceries" for the Angels; but

The Angels will also spend many hours a day *enjoying* foraging for the baby Guppy's which are hiding in the floating plants (please note that this foraging activity is the manner in which Angels "in the wild" obtain food).

BTW: Obviously the live food increases the health of as well as the rate of growth of the Angels.

TR


----------



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

Baby guppies are used as feeder fish, and the cichlids will eat them fast. They will make a yummy treat.


----------

